#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-22
<dholbach> good morning
<Sadik> hi
<Sadik> hi
<Sadik> can help me because I have a problem with Ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-23
<dholbach> good morning
<Milodovic> i want to ask one question
<ss_haze> hello, and ubuntu 13.04 is already almost rock steady stable on my laptop
<Milodovic> about unity next as an app on ubuntu 12.04
<Adeel_> hi
<dholbach> http://ubuntuonair.com/ is updated for the event, we'll start in 10m
<Fari> Anybody here?
<dholbach> yep
<disketto> hi all
<rasha666> Can someone explain me What is Ubuntu on Air. I sow on twitter and decided to get in :)
<Fari> Yup I also want to know about ubuntu on air
<Shad0wX> hello
<dholbach> rasha666, Fari: some Ubuntu developers will discuss how to handle sensors in Ubuntu in about 5-6 minutes - it'll be a live videostream
<Fari> hello
<dholbach> this is the place where you can ask questions
<linknissan> cool
<rasha666> btw, i cant wait new release :)
<Fari> thanks <dholbach>
<dholbach> :-)
<linknissan> ok guys we are starting the session in 2 min!
<dholbach> 4 on my clock, but yes :)
<Fari> dholbach can you tell me in which programming language we program in ubuntu
<dholbach> Fari, all kinds, c, c++, python, perl, vala, many others :)
<rasha666> Fari, that is very nice in Ubuntu, all programming languages are supported, but c, c++ and python the most :)
<Fari> Thanks
<linknissan> i can install ubuntu in my PC
<linknissan> shows sme partition problem
<linknissan> can anyone help me
<rasha666> linknissan, no, go to #ubuntu this is not support channel
<linknissan> i tired!
<linknissan> couldnt fina a solution thr
<dholbach> and we're going live
<TT_> Hi All
<reshreshresh> hello everyone
<Guest19341> what is this all about ?
<dholbach> please ask questions
<dholbach> and please prefix them with QUESTION:
<Guest20911> can I have agenda tonight !?
<Guest20911> hi
<Guest20911> what is the agenda tonight !?
<rsalveti> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1CRN4Zyon35Y6mDlHP-QLwuD8ndjBJxqqBkKjyRrd8gI/edit
<ogra_> Ubuntu Development: Handling sensors in Ubuntu
<MartyChang> Are they all Ubuntu developers?
<dholbach> MartyChang, yes
<tvoss> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-sensor-service
<lool> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-sensor-service
<commodore64> can we join g+ ?
<nik90> commodore64: no you cannot join g+, since g+ only allows about 15 people max to join the hangout..so only those working on the sensors are present in the hangout
<nik90> you can ask your questions here
<AgentH> You should fix Ubuntu 12.10, it's pretty much fucked up
<leahcim> Bah, "Your browser does not currently recognise any of the video formats available.".
<reger> is this about ubuntu system on tablets and smartphones?
<ogra_> yes, but also about future desktops
<ogra_> (since that will be all the same one day)
<des_> reger: yes
<reger> thanks a lot
<nshiell> Are we just talking about Ubuntu on mobile or are we talking about cross platform Desktop+mobile etc?
<ogra_> nshiell, ubuntu touch in the first place but keeping convergence in the back of our mind
<nshiell> how do i type a personal message here?
<nshiell> *private
<lool> /m <nick of person> <your message>
<lool> /m ogra hey there
<ogra_> hey lool :)
<sergiusens> lool: ogra_ that wasn't private ;-)
<ogra_> geez ! you are right !
<lool> /m ogra sergiusens didn't get it!11!
<ogra_> all our secrets revealed !
<sergiusens> lool: is this like the password joke? :-P
<sergiusens> http://www.bash.org/?244321
<Christole> is this conversation about ubuntu 13?
<lool> exactly  :-)
<lool> Christole: 13.10 touch
<Christole> ty =)
<sergiusens> 5.1
<ogra_> 5.1 ?
<ogra_> Dolby Surround ?
<Christole> Did I miss talk about wifi signal problem, that some laptop brands had with ubuntu 12.04?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I have half a speaker here, wouldn't know
<sergiusens> :-P
<sergiusens> http://qt-project.org/wiki/New-Features-in-Qt-5.1
<ogra_> if dholbach wouldnt blink from time to time i would think he uses a still pic.
<dholbach> ogra_, haha
<nshiell> I used to run 7.1 off ubuntu in my bedroom hahaha
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah
<dholbach> any questions from the audience? (please prefix with QUESTION)
<nshiell> Should the questions only relate to ubuntu touch sensors?
<dholbach> yes, that'd help
<ogra_> well, they should be topic related
<dholbach> if you have other questions the folks in here might be able to direct you to the right people to talk to
<AgentH> Why do you guys want to create an alternative to android?
<ogra_> we dont :)
<ogra_> we are crreating a converged OS that works across all devices the same
<Christole> Did I miss talk about wifi signal problem, that some laptop brands had with ubuntu 12.04?
<ogra_> it just happens that on android phones there are some bits we use of the android layer
<sforshee> Christole, that's off-topic for this discussion
<des_> gg
<Christole> ok ty
<lool> (this session was specifically on sensors)
<netherlands6> Hi I got an Dell inspiron 7520 15R inspiron Special Edition, only when I'm on ubuntu the fan goes to the max and do noise like grass cutter, Is there a comandline, script or something to fix this please?
<UbuPhillup> netherlands6: ask in #ubuntu
<netherlands6> they said they can't help because I'm using ubuntu 13.04 but I seen other post in forum with the same bugs for ubuntu 12.10 no one had an answer that fix the problem
<Edio>  hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
<manoj_> manojtmbhw
<Sephiroth_> When is the QA with jono? i've forgotten.
<akash> hellp
<akash> hello........
<hugh> juju what is it?
<hugh> good afternoon everyone..
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, hugh
<hugh> What is this juju I keep hearing about?
<chill3d> hi
<Newton3010> test
<ebmm01> hello
<Newton3010> Hi
<netcurli> yes, hello jono
<zebaszp_> yes!
<number22> yes
<ebmm01> Ubuntu 13.04 is now available?
<MrKrinkin> Hello
<zee_> hello
<BorgesEduardo> helo
<BorgesEduardo> Ubuntu 13.04 is now available?
<zebaszp> hey, Jono! what shall be today's meme!
<medberry> must hit reload on page
<CheeseBurg> Hey guys
<UbuPhillup> hi
<zebaszp> awesome duck!
<BorgesEduardo> UBUNTU 13??
<zebaszp> how much flavour today?
<medberry> quackers!
<janthomas> hhahaha that's awesome
<CheeseBurg> Ubuntuonair.com needs a redesign
<sebsebseb> nearly forgot about this, but did get to see something about  some duck or whatever
<BorgesEduardo> you like Ubuntu??/ heueahueahua
<dshimer_> QUESTION: After watching Mark at OpenStack summit it gave me pause to think about how far Ubuntu goes beyond a desktop project. Can you talk a little about that subject, or the breadth of Ubuntu usage beyond desktop?
<MrKrinkin_> QUESTION: What advantage does Ubuntu give me for getting into computer programming over other operating systems?
<ubuntu_aze> QUESTION Will ubuntu 13.04 support mobile? Not Developer preview, just as beta system
<doogle> QUESTION: Do you believe ubuntu in the future will make an alternative to exchange email server?
<UbuPhillup> Question: Any thing new a about translation for ubuntu.com
<Markcortbass> Will Ubuntu 14.04 have Unity in QT language, and have MIR?
<nozzmAN> hi all
<sebsebseb> Blender :d
<zebaszp> QUESTION: how's Mir doing? when will it be ready to use on ubuntu+1 (aka, for Ubuntu S beta testing)?
<Sephiroth_> BLENDER! WOH!
<med_> Does it blend?
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: Are there any plans on adding new features to support touch on the desktop?
<zebaszp> *will it blend?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Do you have 3D Modelling skilly?
<UbuPhillup> i like blender
<K_Royther> How much of Ubuntu Touch will be in the desktop version?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  10 years or so for the blender t-shirt ok, well that gave me an idea for this question,  when was you first ever geek t-shirt and what is it?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will ubuntuonair.com get a redesign. The "next show banner" doesn't change until 15 minutes before the next show and that doesn't help much
<BorgesEduardo>  PortuguêsInglêsFrancês how do you think will be the ubuntu 15?
<K_Royther> How will desktop touchscreen work on Unity Next?
<BorgesEduardo> how do you think will be the ubuntu 15?
<K_Royther> Which Ubuntu Touch apps will be translated to the desktop (like Gallery)?
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<K_Royther> Which Ubuntu Touch apps will be translated to the desktop (like Gallery)?
<IdleOne> !patience
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<IdleOne> he will answer questions one at a time, asking multiple times will not make him answer any faster
<victor89> I'm working thru book PHP and MYSQL. I have an issue with $SCRIPT_NAME.  Not working.
<K_Royther> And how will you treat community approach with this? Like tossing default apps in favor of the new ones
<BorgesEduardo> The Ubuntu Mobile will be hybrid?
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<qwertyuioppo>  
<netcurli> please prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<zebaszp> victor89, for support, try other IRC channels or the forums
<qwertyuioppo>  QUESTION:
<BorgesEduardo> I'm from Brazil. Say hello to Brazilians user. PLEASE
<qwertyuioppo>  QUESTION: _
<benkkei> my only question is: "Why Ubuntu is not more like Gentoo"
<K_Royther> BorgesEuardo: Me either
<matusko1969> Very good mobile phone!
<zebaszp> qwertyuioppo, your IRC client ins't working properly...
<UbuPhillup_> launchpad
<K_Royther> Do you plan on integrating Launchpad into the Software Center? It would be great
<ahmeds> hi
<ureloaded> QUESTION will u play a bit with your electric guitar by the end of the stream? =P I love the way u play
<misko2006> how much time do you have ubuntu OS
<ghotler> QUESTION: What about with developers and workers who work everyday on Ubuntu? I mean  Web-developers, Android developers and others. Do you plan a workstation distribution or more supports for them?
<UbuPhillup_> K_Royther: please QUESTION
<ahmeds> QUESTION I think Ubuntu software center is kind of poor, Do you have a plan to develop it? Thank﻿ you :)
<matusko1969> Is Ubuntu 13.04 good for netbook? Need I antivirus for Linux?
<Farkas-hungary> can i ASK here ?
<Farkas-hungary> (HI ALL!)
<zebaszp> no need for antivirus, matusko1969 :P
<udit> Questions: drivers for ubuntu is sometimes a huge problem
<BorgesEduardo> Ubuntu devices will be accessible?
<qwertyuioppo_>  
<qwertyuioppo_>  
<qwertyuioppo_>  
<qwertyuioppo_>  
<qwertyuioppo_>  
<qwertyuioppo_>  
<qwertyuioppo_>  
<qwertyuioppo_>  
<qwertyuioppo_>  
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: App Centers are very important for operating systems both mobile and desktop. The Ubuntu Software Center is not the success it could be. I have many ideas on what needs to be done for the Software Center so where do I go to talk to developers about this. It is hard to find specific projects to help within Ubuntu.
<UbuPhillup_> Farkas-hungary: yes with QUESTION
<K_Royther> QUESTION: Do you plan on integrating Launchpad into Software Centre?
<zebaszp> qwertyuioppo_, your messages are blank, try reloading the IRC
<Farkas-hungary> How i can INSTALL UBI on my Xperia NEO phone ?
<BorgesEduardo> Ubuntu devices will be accessible?
<IdleOne> Fuchs: qwertyuioppo as well
<Farkas-hungary> Can i ASK how many monitorz R U using ?
<Rajvi> Gretings from New Delhi: Can we except Android Apps cann be easily ported to Ubuntu Touch?
<MrKrinkin_> QUESTION: Alienware have announced that they will be shipping Ubuntu Gaming PCs (only in the US as far as I'm aware), what is your opinion on this?
<K_Royther> QUESTION: Will all phones/tablets receive the updates at the same time like the desktop?
<Osman> Will ubuntu support TRIM for ssd on next ubuntu versions? or does ubuntu support TRIM for now?
<Farkas-hungary> ( my question posted! )
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: Any plans on a new sound theme?
<UbuPhillup_> Farkas-hungary: with QUESTION ?
<Farkas-hungary> read upside
<Farkas-hungary> i have 3 questionz
<Farkas-hungary> How i can INSTALL UBI on my Xperia NEO phone ?
<Farkas-hungary> Can i ASK how many monitorz R U using ?
<zebaszp> I have to go, but trust me, I'll watch this video and create a monstrosity like last time, jono :P
<Sephiroth_> QUESTION: When will we be able to download and install Ubuntu Touch on our Nexus devices?
<dshimer_> QUESTION: Will Mir require low level driver support from hardware manufacturers, do open drivers need re-writing, or do drivers "just work" without regard to display server?
<Farkas-hungary> and TIME spend with UBI, and family (Time spend)
<zebaszp> Farkas-hungary, add QUESTION: before the question
<IdleOne> Sephiroth_: you can now see #ubuntu-touch
<h2ck> UBUNTU PHONE WILL BE STANDALONE IN THE PHONE OR IT WILL SHARE WITH ANDROID
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What can we expect for Ubuntu 13.10 release for new features or will Ubuntu Touch be the main focus
<Farkas-hungary> QUESTION: How i can INSTALL UBI on my Xperia NEO phone ?
<K_Royther> QUESTION: Will Mir support obscure hardware, like Wacom pen tablets and older hardware?
<Farkas-hungary> QUESTION: Can i ASK how many monitorz R U using ?
<zebaszp> also, the Xperia question is something more about support, which isn't the point of the Q&A
<Sephiroth_> IdleOne: what do you mean?
<IdleOne> Farkas-hungary: no need to repeat your question. He will see it
<IdleOne> Sephiroth_: there are links in #ubuntu-touch topic
<Sephiroth_> IdleOne: aha! Thanks :)
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: How is Jack doing?
<matusko1969> Is Ubuntu good for netbook? Need I antivirus for Ubuntu?
<ZL> QUESTION: Is amd ati mobility radeon hd 4650 laptops got high heat ?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: When and where was your first opensource/freesoftware event?
<Guest6507> QUESTION: Do you know what percentage goes to Ubuntu for buying music on Ubuntu One?
<Farkas-hungary> I am using intel i7, and ati 6990. WORKS FINE !!
<mrprivacy> How will ubuntu protect my privacy on the ubuntu touch?
<stlx> hello
<stlx> i am from Amsterdam
<stlx> just tuned in
<stlx> :)
<sebsebseb> stlx: hello  I am from England
<UbuPhillup> stlx: hi im from germany ;)
<preston> What are you drinking??
<stlx> beer
<iom> it seems the flurry of messages just stopped
<stlx> ok cool
<Farkas-hungary> WATER (without fluoride)
<MrKrinkin_> QUESTION: What are the possibilities of allowing for community based translation efforts for the Ubuntu website? Similar to how Valve do the translation for Steam?
<stlx> about which linux distro is this ?
<Markcortbass> Will be there a graphic environment to manage webapps in Ubuntu? It's confusing using the UbuntuSoftwareCenter
<mrprivacy> QUESTION: How will ubuntu protect my privacy on the ubuntu touch?
<UbuPhillup> stlx: ubuntu, ask with QUESTION:
<stlx> OK
<K_Royther> QUESTION: How much of Ubuntu Touch interface and default apps will be in the Ubuntu Desktop? And when?
<preston> QUESTION: What are you drinking?
<IdleOne> stlx: everything Ubuntu or Open Source related.
<Sundman> how much do you earn (money) working at Ubuntu?
<stlx> QUESTION: Is this about Ubuntu Server or Ubuntu Desktop
<IdleOne> stlx: You can also ask him "personal" questions if you like but keep it civil :)
<stlx> i would like to stay anonymous
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Why does Nautilus in 13.04 not use the overall system theme? it looks really ugly with the white toolbar
<h2ck> BYE GUYS
<Farkas-hungary> UBI - UBUNTU :D
<Farkas-hungary> LOOOOL M:DDDDDDD
<med_> Ubuntu Developer Summit (virtual--join from anywhere):  http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<med_> 14-16 May
<Farkas-hungary> in hungary EVERYONE is using UBI word :D
<K_Royther> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu integrate new GTK3 apps with Light Themes better (toolbars are white and they shouldn't be)?
<Farkas-hungary> QUESTION: How i can INSTALL UBUntu (Called UBI in hungary) on my Xperia NEO phone ?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Ubuntu and the overall Linux community are sometimes at odds. Have you considered doing an event where Ubuntu developer work on non-Ubuntu software for like a weekend or a week like what Fedora and OpenSUSE does? Of course once most of the Unity Next/Mir stuff is done, freeing up more resources.
<Rajvi> Q: Do you think Online Dash Search - Turned Off in 13.04. Is it a good idea?
<IdleOne> Farkas-hungary: people in #ubuntu-touch can probably help
<Farkas-hungary> okay, maybe i am check :)
<ahayzen> QUESTION: What is your favourite new feature for 13.04 and what feature would you have liked to have seen in 13.04?
<IdleOne> TMI!
<med_> warm and frothy... re-spew
<DS_> Are there any more hardware companies becoming more interested in Ubuntu because of the crash and bur of Windows 8?  Alienware for example.
<DS_> burn*
<rg4w_> QUESTION: Can you promise to never ever tell another story like the one about Jack vomiting in your mouth? :)
<med_> waaay tmi
<Syreethus> hah
<K_Royther> QUESTION: When will we start to receive Unity Next features on desktop? (at least tiny bits of it)
<DS_> QUESTION: Are there any more hardware companies becoming more interested in Ubuntu because of the crash and burn of Windows 8?  Alienware for example.
<Hrd2Plz> QUESTION:Are there plans to polish up the panel and menus or are they going to be phased into the Dash ?
<MrKrinkin_> QUESTION: If you could have one game ported to Linux, what would it be and why?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: If you could have one Windows program ported to Linux that isn't a game, what would it be and why?
<sebsebseb> MrKrinkin_: yep to go with yours :d
<rg4w_> QUESTION:  Any talk of using remote usability methods to allow the community to help Canonical's user experience team by providing more testing?
<Markcortbass> Will be there a graphic environment to manage webapps in Ubuntu? Instead of using the USC
<Steam4Linux> Any idea on how the release schedule for touch will be formatted?
<suktan> can you suggest a good book or any other resource for learning linux.
<number22> QUESTION: did we broke record of most question asked in half hour
<Rajvi> Can we except Android Apps can be easily ported to Ubuntu Touch?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will we see another software contest? Last time saw a boost app developers for the Software Center.
<ghotler> QUESTION: I try to explain, what workstation edition mean, so focusing and integration some tools for teamwork, sharing events on calanders, integrate task manager from cloud, as if mantis is in the cloud and you can share and request tasks list, edit it and etc.
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: Any idea on how the release schedule for touch will be formatted?
<DrCake> Are there any plans to redesign the software center?
<koder> Question is raring still being released tomm from the looks at http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/ looks like they have alot of stuff todo
<Lagos_> QUESTION: What happened to the origami inspired desktop theme and full overhaul of all of the icons?
<K_Royther> QUESTION: What will we see in Ubuntu 13.10 (apart from the features postponed from 13.04)? Or what do you think we'll see?
<stlx> QUESTION: Is this about Ubuntu Server or Ubuntu Desktop
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What is your fallback distro or operating system?
<vickii> when the ubuntu is going to launch its phone in India
<ka9qlq> how soon before speech recognition is implemented?
<K_Royther> QUESTION:  Where are the windicators?
<ahoneybun_> how many default applications for Ubuntu Touch be released in Oct?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Why are Ubuntu releases usually always on a Thursday?
<suktan> can you suggest a good book or any other resource for learning linux.
<ka9qlq> how soon before speech recognition is implemented?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Would you and the Ubuntu-UK-Podcast be able to collaborate so that you don't conflict every two weeks (eg you are both live at the moment)
<Markcortbass> QUESTION: Will be there a graphic environment to manage webapps in Ubuntu? Instead of the USC
<med_> Thursday releases allow last minute CYA on Fridays.
<K_Royther> QUESTION: Will you have a flagship phone/tablet? One that will receive the updates earlier and things like these?
<ahoneybun_> any idea if there will be a terminal app for ubuntu touch?
<caio-hess> QUESTION: How can I support Ubuntu?
<ka9qlq> how soon before speech recognition is implemented?
<suktan> can you suggest a good book or any other resource for learning linux.
<ahoneybun_> QUESTION: Will there be a terminal application for Ubuntu Touch?
<heygeorge> i hope steam 's develop better , only reason to use windows , game and photoshop
<med_> QUESTION: <ka9qlq> how soon before speech recognition is implemented?
<K_Royther> QUESTION: Is there any default application/package that will be replaced in Ubuntu 13.10 (I hope for Plymouth, maybe that bug with NVIDIA drivers will be gone if that happens)
<K_Royther> ?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: With the Unity3D Engine and Game Maker Engine allowing for exporting to Ubuntu, is there work (or desire) from Canonical to bring the corresponding editors to Ubuntu too. Right now both programs require Windows or Mac to MAKE the game.
<Sephiroth_> QUESTION: How did it go with the beltbuckle?
<suktan> can you suggest a good book or any other resource for learning linux.
<ahoneybun_> suktan: The Offical Ubuntu Book is good for installing Ubuntu, there is also a Debian Book
<ka9qlq> Yeahhhhhhhhh
<Rajvi> Why isn't VLC included as a default video app?
<jimjimovich_> I hope 13.04 will work with new Intel video cards! Been nothing but a crash fest since 12.04. Very disappointing!
<FMGrungekid> QUESTION: How do you think the just announced Maiden album will turn out? :)
<MrKrinkin_> QUESTION: What is the hardware specifications of your computer?
<ahoneybun_> suktan: do this "Question: blah"
<med_> QUESTION: Boxers, briefs, or commando?  (j/k) Thanks jono, have to drop.
<DrCake> How many users does Ubuntu have?
<number22> QUESTION: any LED Belt ideas?
<K_Royther> QUESTION: I plan to work at Canonical when I finish university, what do I need to know to reach there?
<IdleOne> QUESTION: I noticed you said Z zee and then corrected to Zed. Do you find yourself changing your pronunciation of words more often now that you live in the US?
<DrCake> QUESTION: How many users does Ubuntu have?
<tonyr2k8> QUESTION: Can you share a g+ circle of who from canonical would be interesting to follow
<matze> How many downloads does Ubuntu have?
<Guest6507> Question: Is Unbuntu One going to change it's look or interface in the coming year?
<stlx> QUESTION: is Ubuntu Server better than Debian server?
<DS_> QUESTION: Will 13.10 and 14.04 continue to use plymouth even though Ubuntu are introducing MIR? Even since I have kept up to date with latest NVidIA drivers Plymouth has been nothing but a broken record.
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Can you teach me guitar?
<Sundman> how much do one earn working at ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What are you going to do for the 13.04 release?
<lolman> QUESTION: What socks are you wearing?
<pawiecki> QUESTION: Will Canonical start to contribute more code back to upstream projects?
<suktan> QUESTION: what is the software ubuntu uses for virtual machines?
<ghotler> QUESTION: Is there any plan that compiz can be turn off completly in the future?  (It makes a lot of crash)
<DrCake> QUESTION: How many users does Ubuntu have?
<martinsson> will  unity get the "drop 3d acceleration for the desktop" checkbox as seen in KDE ? game mode ?
<Markcortbass> QUESTION: With manage webapps I mean that you have a list of example Gmail, Facebook etc. It will be great to see a intergration in 'online accounts'. And that you can turn them on and off.
<K_Royther> QUESTION:  Where is customization in Unity? It's not that chainless yet...
<Sundman> What do you think about Finland? ever been there?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu have another app contest?
<pawiecki> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu specific services like Ubuntu One be available for other distros?
<ahoneybun_> CheeseBurg: yes there will be]
<CheeseBurg> ahoneybun_: ok, wasn't sure he answered it
<K_Royther> QUESTION:  Can I post ideas using "IDEA:" here?
<Rajvi> Are my questions avoided?
<ahoneybun_> CheeseBurg: he did :)
<Rajvi> Huh, why
<robert___> how is the best way to learn C in free time?
<ahoneybun_> Rajvi: do you but "Quesion"
<MrBernie> What can be done to speed up Ubuntu Touch development? I feel that time to market is too long at the moment...
<MrKrinkin_> QUESTION: Are you a fan of DragonForce?
<Sephiroth_> I saw Ghost when they played before InFlames a few years ago. They are really good.
<rg4w_> rg4w: QUESTION: Do you believe Adrian Belew is overdue for the Rock N Roll Hall of Fame?
<IdleOne> QUESTION: <Rajvi> Q: Do you think Online Dash Search - Turned Off in 13.04. Is it a good idea?
<Rajvi> QUESTION:  Can we except Android Apps cann be easily ported to Ubuntu Touch?
<goofyFoot> QUESTION: Is there a preferred programming language for Ubuntu Apps?  The site seems to list a lengthy list of languages.
<stlx> QUESTION: what is your top 5 security tools to keep hackers away from your linux system?
<FMGrungekid> QUESTION: Twiglets or Quavers?
<irv_> I use Ubuntu Studio for my sound system with Audacity for recording. Was wondering what you use?
<DS_> QUESTION: Have you seen a performance difference with Ubuntu running on MIR ?
<suktan> what is there orange colored on the right side of you?
<Rajvi> Stick with global english!
<Fuchs> QUESTION: is there a more up to date official status / statement of nvidia on supporting MIR?   (Aside from: we are discussing with them)
<Sephiroth_> QUESTION: Do you like InFlames? I've heard they are releasing a new album soon.
<DS_> In the UK you can :)
<K_Royther> QUESTION: What will happen when the animal names reach Z?
<Fuchs> ...
<IdleOne> Pronounced Fox
<Lagos_> QUESTION: Do you feel that the new Ubuntu SDK is going to vastly improve the quality of community produced apps?
<Fuchs> yes, pronounced Fox or  books but with an f :(   he hates me :(
<Markcortbass> QUESTION: I'm sorry for the confusion;) instance, when I was tripping twitter in 'online accounts', the webapp is still active in firefox, and seen in the launcher
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: Opeth ?
<number22> QUESTION: favourite power metal bands?
<crzy> QUESTION: ahah do you like morbid angel
<ghotler> QUESTION: Will ubuntu-one-server application available on ubuntu or debian servers, to build own one?
<sebsebseb> Ba7a7chy: that's not really question, but Opeth is awesome and seen them Live before :)
<stlx> QUESTION: what is your favorite Windows Manager ? also, since I am from AMsterdam, can I offer some bags of weed?
<goofyFoot> QUESTION: Are you familiar with the music from Frank Turner?
<number22> no blind guardian?
<robert___> QUESTION: how is the best way to learn C?
<K_Royther> QUESTION:  What Ubuntu will be like in touchscreen laptops/desktops? ( I asked that without the question tag so I don't remember if you answered that)
<lolman> QUESTION: Justin Bieber or Iron Maiden?
<CheeseBurg> robert___: Buy an O' Reilly book on it and start coding
<IdleOne> stlx: he is in California, he can get it.
<crzy> 10 more dead is the best of the new album dude
<matt____> m
<suktan> QUESTION: What is make of your t-shirt?
<irv_> I use Ubuntu Studio for my sound system with Audacity for recording. Was wondering what you use?
<K_Royther> QUESTION: What is the plan on community approach? Like having to replace community driven projects (like Rhythmbox and other separated apps) and having to deal with people anger and such things I've seen in blog comments?
<MrKrinkin_> QUESTION: Lightworks video editor is being ported to Linux. Would you consider switching to this to replace Vegas Pro (as I think you said you used earlier on in the session)
<ahoneybun_> irv_: use the "Question"
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Guitar time ?
<CheeseBurg> later guys, got a meeting
<ahoneybun_> CheeseBurg: see you
<Rajvi> QUESTION: Does Ubuntu Touch have root priviledges as default?
<VB> Do you think that Gnome is heading the right way?
<ahoneybun_> Rajvi: I would think not
<Ba7a7chy> MariaDB v.s MySQL ?
<K_Royther> QUESTION: Why is there a minimum price tag in Ubuntu Software Centre? (sorry for the big question earlier)
<MrKrinkin_> QUESTION: Are you familiar with Rhapsody of Fire?
<DS_> Question: Is there any other distro that you haven seen that has features or certain aspects that you would love to see in Unity but its own spin on it? I.E Gnomes Lockscreen
<stlx> QUESTION: OK I will not put my address on the back of the bag of weed. Thanks for the advice. Nonetheless I have the following question: is it possible to run VMWARE on ubuntu and then run both server and desktop ?
<FlyingPig> stlx: yes
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu-Phone is going to have a root option ?
<crzy> extreme noise terror
<crzy> loud an clear
<K_Royther> Bit low
<sebsebseb> sounds good
<crzy> yah
<VB> good
<IdleOne> little low
<koder> good
<suktan> good
<K_Royther> Do a solo
<Rajvi> This is a distro from India, from a very remote corner. We guys are working very hard SUPERXOS
<crzy> b ?
<IdleOne> Show off some of your blues skills
<crzy> nice picking
<Markcortbass> I'm a bassplayer. Battle? ;)
<stlx> yo bla
<zebaszp> lol, I came back right for the guitar :P
<sebsebseb> s bit low yeah, but good still
<stlx> sup?
<sebsebseb> a
<MrKrinkin_> Can you play Eruption by Van Halen
<Rajvi> its good
<crzy> turn the flanger off
<crzy> lol
<zebaszp> you're making my speakers go wub a lot .:P
<zebaszp> *:P
<crzy> rulez
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<ghotler> Thank you.
<Fuchs> jono: thank you, but you are mean :(
<Sephiroth_> Thank YOU jono for the QA!
<pawiecki> Thanks! Nice skill at guitar :)
<zebaszp> oh wow, lots of meetings
 * IndiaIsGoodYES likes.
<MrKrinkin_> First time I've watched a QA. Very interesting and entertaining. Thanks Jono.
<number22> have a great day everybody
<zebaszp> we love you, jono! :D
<IndiaIsGoodYES> baiii
<Sephiroth_> Bye!
<crzy> :O
<MrKrinkin_> See you guys later
<crzy> wtf ?
<ahayzen> Thanks Jono :)
<jono> thanks everyone!
<crzy> yo
<Syreethus> thanks, Jono
<caio-hess> That was just great!
<Rajvi> I am not a happy camper!
<Rajvi> My questions are blantly ignored
<caio-hess> Thanks, Jono!
<caio-hess> <Rajvi>, don't be so self-centered!
<IdleOne> Rajvi: he answered two of your questions
<crzy> ahah
<crzy> jono faping sound
<crzy> lool
<crzy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm6s5Z8L57Y
<crzy> sya peeps
<IdleOne> but you are right, he should have devoted at least an hour to you.
<Rajvi> I hav t replay !
<Rajvi> Cya Guys
<celso> jono already left?
<celso> am i too late?
<MikeOttawa> yes
<celso> damn...
<celso> Hey Jono Bacon! good to see you doing another ubuntu-on-air! You need to do-it more times!!
<jono> thanks celso!
<celso> its good to see you explaining these questions to us! most of us don't know most of things about ubuntu and i am glad that there is sommeone like you to explain to us.
<celso> keep it up!
<celso> :D
<gooch> good
<harraken> hi
<skysurf> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-25
<Tilokchan> hi am here!!
<yash> When is Ubuntu 13.04 releasing?
<Tilokchan> hi yash
<dholbach> good morning
<Tilokchan> any body in/online?
<serg1990io> Hello everyone!:)
<chill3d> hello
<goolebot> hi
<goolebot> lol
<UbuPhillup> goolebot:  hi
<ammar__> hi
<UbuPhillup> ammar__: hi
<ammar__> What is the thing that distinguishes this system from Windows
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-26
<dholbach> good morning
<nozzman> hi all
<UbuPhillup> nozzman: hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-27
<vibhav> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, vibhav.
<vibhav> hey JoseeAntonioR
<vibhav> j #ubuntu-devel
<sevkooo> hii
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-22
<dholbach> good morning
<Aki-Thinkpad> ello
<Aki-Thinkpad> #ubuntu-classroom
<jose> Aki-Thinkpad: do /j #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah, chat
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-23
<dholbach> good morning
<candy__> Hii
<asad_> ls -l
<asad_> rm *
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/23/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<Gameslayer> hey everyone
<mhall119> if you have any questions, ask them here starting with the word QUESTION in all caps
<Gameslayer> what are your next plans for ubuntu
<Guest214> test
<mhall119> hi Guest214
<Guest214> my question is that after hibernating my ubuntu after resuming my keyboard is not working ,keyboard will function when i restart the computer
<Splitt3r> The recent speaker has a very bad internet connection :(
<Gameslayer> when does the ubuntu phones get released?
<Splitt3r> the qulity sucks
<Splitt3r> QUESTION: Will there be webapps like in dekstop ubuntu? With number of ne items etc?
<mhall119> yeah, bfiller's feed is breaking up a bit
<cms-uni> Cant hear Bill very well. do not get anything out of his speach, unforturnally
<kgunn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/NonBlockingSwapTesting
<bfiller> sorry guys, bad connection today I geuss
<Guest214>  my question is that after hibernating my ubuntu after resuming my keyboard is not working ,keyboard will function when i restart the computer
<bfiller> let me know if you have any questions
<Moondeck> hi
<mhall119> hello Moondeck
<Moondeck> is anyone of the dev team reading this?
<mhall119> yes
<Gameslayer> he bfiller do you have and ideas on the ubuntu phone release dates im very excited about it!
<mhall119> if you have any questions, ask them here starting with the word QUESTION in all caps
<Moondeck> can i have a question?
<mhall119> Moondeck: yes, just start it with "QUESTION"
<Splitt3r> QUESTION: Will there be webapps like in dekstop ubuntu? With number of ne items etc?
<Splitt3r> *new items
<Gameslayer> QUESTION hey bfiller do you have and ideas on the ubuntu phone release dates im very excited about it!
<Moondeck> QUESTION: Is there going to be a version of Unity for slower PCs?
<Gameslayer> don't need to it runs fine on slow pc's
<Moondeck> no it dosent
<Gameslayer> sorry for the broad question I mean now that ubuntu 14.10 is released its very good and enjoy it!
<Guest214> thankyou
<Gameslayer> unity already even on old pc's run very clean and well im running it on a compac single core 1.4 and no lag issues
<Andy___> QUESTION: any plan for "jails" (bsd-like) on server images? Something like Debian with BSD Kernel. Any plans for this?
<Moondeck> QUESTION By saying slow i mean it runs like crap @ 5FPS on a 5400 Go nVidia graphics
<Michael_> Microsoft stopped offering support to Windows XP.  Do you think ubuntu can use this in its advantage ? Many companies think about using Ubuntu distributions.
<Gameslayer> QUESTION HELP TO SLOW PC'S unity on 14.1o has no lag or issues running and runs very low its a singlecore amd compact 1.4ghz with 4 gb or ram but still runs at minimal ram and cpu
<Moondeck> QUESTION why did Canonical stop sending free DVDs out?
<Gameslayer> yeah it was a answer back to his question about unity running slow.
<Gameslayer> my bad
<mhall119> Moondeck: yes, just start it with "QUESTION"
<Moondeck> QUESTION :WHERE!? I HAVE A COMMUNITY!
<mhall119> if you have any questions, ask them here starting with the word QUESTION in all caps
<Frango> i installed 14.04 the day after it came out and i've got a big issue with mouse control
<mhall119> Moondeck: what country are you in?
<Moondeck> Denmark
<mhall119> Moondeck: http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<Moondeck> do i just contact them and they send me?
<Michael_> QUESTION: Microsoft stopped offering support to Windows XP. Many companies think about using Ubuntu distributions.  Can Ubuntu use this in its advantage to increase the market share?
<who_me> QUESTION: do you intend to support btrfs at some point and provide something like boot environments?
<Moondeck> QUESTION do i just contact them and they send me?
<Moondeck> i mean my loacl group
<Gameslayer> What are you guys doing driver wise? the driver support is already getting better but still people complain is it possible for you to fix it completely?
<Frango> in 14.04 i keep experiencing odd mouse control, the cursor becomes locked into either a window or or the system
<Gameslayer> forgot at add question
<Frango> i can either click on firefox for example or unity, not both/all things
<NoNameYet_xnox> QUESTION: when 14.10 name is going to be announced?
<Gameslayer> QUESTION What are you guys doing driver wise? the driver support is already getting better I myself Havant really had any issues but still people complain is it possible for you to fix it completely?
<who_me> mhall119, it's basically a way to boot an earlier version of the system if something goes wrong. Solaris and PC-BSD leverage ZFS for this...
<Moondeck> QUESTION Does anyone know the Doge meme?
<adi__> QUESTION Will the launcher of Unity has a chance of getting inteli hide back?
<Frango> QUESTION: how can i adjust keymapping for feature keys for my keyboard. it seems that the feature keys are affecting my mouse control in a bad way
<NoNameYet_xnox> who_me: one can snapshot your system easily-ish, by default we only supporting installing to @, but they are not added as boot options.
<NoNameYet_xnox> who_me: you'd have to manually edit your boot config to boot a snapshot.
<Frango> my keyboard is a saitek eclipse II
<Moondeck> wow such familiar
<Moondeck> very oobonto
<who_me> NoNameYet_xnox, yeah.. I wanted to know whether they intend to automate snapshotting and adding the required "incantations" to grub :)
<Gameslayer> QUESTION whats the easiest way to make software for ubuntu I would like to learn to how to make software and make a linux software.
<mhall119> Gameslayer: just ended the video, but http://developer.ubuntu.com/ is the best resource to learn how to write software of any kind for Ubuntu
<who_me> thanks guys :)
<Moondeck> QUESTION Is it possible to install Ubuntu ins
<Moondeck> FUCK
<Moondeck> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<NoNameYet_xnox> Moondeck: please use appropriate language, at all times.
<Moondeck> ok
<Gameslayer> damn
<Gameslayer> oh well
<mhall119> you can continue asking questions in #ubuntu for support, #ubuntu-touch for phone/tablet questions, and #ubuntu-devel for system-level stuff
<Moondeck> sorry
<Gameslayer> it was a great video
<Moondeck> yeah
<Gameslayer> anyone need help with ubuntu running on slow pc's
<Gameslayer> or having issues running it?
<Manju> I am using Ubuntu from last 6 months it appears that it takes 5-6 seconds to open any app after clicking on it, is the operating is slow or problem of my harware, CPU : Core i3 M380 4 GB RAM
<mhall119> Manju: apps seem to start faster in 14.04 than 13.10, have you upgraded yet?
<Manju> No yet
<Manju> will upgrade soon
<Gameslayer> upgrade to 14.10 its a a lot better and if its a fairly old pc like more than a few try using the 32 bit version it might work and be more stable for it
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah
<Aki-Thinkpad> is it live on this channel?
<Aki-Thinkpad> popey, you are feedbacking
<popey> sorry
<popey> muted my mic
<popey> thanks for letting me know
<Aki-Thinkpad> :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> QUESTION: If you wanted to make a suggestion, is blueprints the appropriate medium to do so?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-25
<dholbach> good morning
<dkessel> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi dkessel
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-26
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: LoCo Teams Update - Speakers: jose, nhaines, philipballew
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/26/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<toddc> hello all
<jose> hey, toddc!
<jose> if you have any questions just go ahead and ask!
<toddc> thanks for all the work
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<nhaines> toddc: thanks  :)  Glad someone was watching.  :)
<nhaines> (We get lots of views later, but it's fun to have an audience too.)
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-27
<ScarioJr> halo all
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-04-21
<choopawaba> QUESTION: am i too early?
<toddc> just a few minutes early
<choopawaba> phew
<choopawaba> QUESTION: is it true that Canonical will sponsor a NASCAR car?
<mhall119> never too early to ask
<GoingSolo> Are we ready to go ?
<GoingSolo> Is it ON this week, or what ?
<mhall119> GoingSolo: about to start
<GoingSolo> k, cheers dudes.
<mhall119> ask questions here any time, just start thenm with QUESTION in all caps
<willcooke> o/
<GoingSolo> mhall119: We/I can't see anything, yet.
<mhall119> GoingSolo: it takes a minute for the live stream to start
<mhall119> try refreshing your page too
<GoingSolo> ok, got it after refresh, cheers.
<GoingSolo> QUESTION: Why is mhall119 in Dracula's castle ?
<le_fromage> QUESTION: is there a way to convert deb to clicks or snaps?
<le_fromage> QUESTION: is it possible to run python on ubuntu phone?
<GoingSolo> QUESTION: There was a question on Discourse I wonder if you'd permit me to ask : http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/app-idea-can-you-type-25wpm-why-not-put-an-app-into-ubuntu-15-10-similar-to-typing-club/2111
<GoingSolo> i.e Why doesn't Ubuntu come with a Typing Tutor for n00bs ?
<le_fromage> QUESTION: is it posible to implement wobbly windows on Unity 8?
<GoingSolo> le_fromage: Please can I have some cheese, now ?
<le_fromage> nope! all mine!
<GoingSolo> Damn it .. someone make me a pie, too please.
 * GoingSolo is quite hungry.
<dragon77> test,hello
<mzanetti> hello dragon77
<willcooke> Deb to snap info:  http://mterry.name/log/2015/04/16/snapifying-normal-ubuntu-packages/
<dragon77> QUESTION:Once the whole Mobile/IoT story becomes stable(in I guess 16.04) what will be the next big thing?Or will you revert to making a lot of "medium sized" features for a while instead(which is also good)?
<GoingSolo> QUESTION: Will snappy packages feel like the same installation method as .exe installs ? Or, will it just go through the software center as default like a deb. package ? i.e. Is the .exe new methodology the whole reason for snappy packs on the desktop ? Or am I missing something ?
<Kardia> I Have a remark about the new ubuntuuu
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: what does vulken (from valve/steam) mean for Ubuntu and Ubuntu on phones?
<Kardia> why did you choose this logo for the new ubuntu?
<GoingSolo> Kardia - put question in caps before your comment or question, please.
<Kardia> how?
<Kardia> ohhh okk
<GoingSolo> like this ...
<GoingSolo> QUESTION: this is an example not a question ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Where's Popeys cat?
<Kardia> QUESTION: why did you choose this this logo for the new ubuntu?
<GoingSolo> ChloeWolfieGirl: You mean Sky ?
 * GoingSolo checks the webcam
<ChloeWolfieGirl> GoingSolo IDK Popeys Cat's name, but thats a cool name :3
<GoingSolo> Can't see popey's cat : http://popey.com/webcam/  Heard he was playing golf with his buddies, though .
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Damn
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What feature are you looking forward to on the Phone which people might not know alot about?
<GoingSolo> QUESTION: What does the desktop guy ( with mhall119 ) think of Patreon as a funding model for UbuntuMate ? Popey perhaps you can explain this ?
<le_fromage> QUESTION: is SDL2 part of Ubuntu SDK? so, if i want to code and SDL game where do i start?
<willcooke> https://www.khronos.org/about
<SuperEngineer> If you want wobbly windows on your Ubuntu phone, come out with me for a few beers. I guarentee *all* your windows wil be wobbly!
<GoingSolo> Ghehe.
<le_fromage> QUESTION: what will happen to Unity 7 or X11 after 16.04?
<Kardia> but the previous logos actually looked good.. but this one looks like my little sister designed it.. i mean they can just give more effort for the logo! cause to be honest i love ubuntu and im not just hating.. but i believe such quality operating system deserves better design
<GoingSolo> fair enough.
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Do you think that Ubuntu phone could survive a defcon conference without being hacked?
<GoingSolo> good question Knightmare . How's the Ubuntu Macbook BTW ?
<Knightmare> I don't have one
<GoingSolo> oh sorry , I meant Knightwise, sorry.
<Knightmare> np
<Kardia> QUESTION: what makes ubuntu on phones different from other operating systems?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Krita funds via kickstarter or something like that..
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: Do click packages have the extension .click or is it like .elf, as in it doesn't need an extension, and if it's the latter, will Click packages be easily available for other distros?
<Nothing_Much> Kardia: which logo?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTIONS: will scopes beable to do more in the future? would I beable to comment on someones photo on the instagram scope, see more then 10 items at once and maybe even pay for them in the amazon scope, etc etc?
<GoingSolo> that's a great question ChloeWolfieGirl .
<le_fromage> QUESTION: is Ubuntu web browser using webkit?
<Kardia> Nothing_much: the new monkey logo :P it's quite frustrating
<ChloeWolfieGirl> GoingSolo Thank you :)
<Nothing_Much> Kardia: which monkey logo?
<Kardia> Nothing_much:  ubuntu 15.04
<Nothing_Much> Kardia: I didn't see it, do you have a link?
<GoingSolo> Nothing_Much: I think he means this one: http://binged.it/1Dd8UuY
 * SuperEngineer looks forward to previously unadvertised phone feature - you know, the one that makes the phone go bang when you spill coffee on it ;)
<Nothing_Much> I think I found it: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/21/ubuntu-15-04-desktop-phone-and-iot-towards-a-converged-future/?utm_source=ubunteu&utm_medium=url_shortner&utm_term=15.04desktop&utm_campaign=shortner
<GoingSolo> Oh , right I got it wromh. OK.
<GoingSolo> **wrong
<Nothing_Much> I don't think it looks that bad
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I do love scopes, they just don't do enough yet in my personal opinion :P
<dragon77> QUESTION:Are we gonna have a global app competition anytime?
<Kardia> Nothing_much: its not about it looks that bad.. i love ubuntu and i hate when these simple basic designs ruin such amazing operating system
<GoingSolo> Kardia, Well, you could make your *own* distro, and solve that.
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Can we get the Meizu ubuntu phone yet??
<Kardia> GoingSolo: can i propose my design?
<GoingSolo> I'm sure they'll listen, but it's not a competition, exactly.
<Nothing_Much> SOMETIME SOON OMG
<GoingSolo> Kardia: Such a vain enterprise of workflow, anyway.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What apps would you like to see on Ubuntu phone?/what do you miss from iOS or Android?
<Kardia> GoingSolo, i dont want to compete but i would love to do it for them
<JBQ> ,
<GoingSolo> QUESTION: any talk in the community about Ubuntu TV, yet ?
<micah68> QUESTION: Do you guys know anything about ANY ubuntu phone that will work with a CDMA carrier? (I'm with Sprint in the US)
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: Will there be a tablet available too? Oh and the TV-
<Nothing_Much> darn
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I'm excited for when the port of ubuntu touch works fully on the OPO, SUper excited, loving uReadIt mhall119 :D
<dragon77> QUESTION:Is there hangouts support on Ubuntu phone?
<GoingSolo> mhall119: but there's another 5 minutes ?
<popey> Done!
<mhall119> thanks ChloeWolfieGirl
<Nothing_Much> micah68: Verizon is the only CDMA supported phone
<popey> Thanks everyone!
<Kardia> bye
<popey> Come back next time with more questions!
<Kardia> thank you'
<GoingSolo> felt a bit cheated, there.
<micah68> Nothing_Much: What Ubuntu phone will/does work on Verizon?
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: question for not the stream, is Karma Machine still in development or is it abandoned so when I get my phone could I use uReddit instead?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> thanks all :)
<SuperEngineer> cheers folks
<GoingSolo> ok thanks guys, bye for now.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, Karma Machine no longer works and I don't think its in the store anymore
<SuperEngineer> p.s. any phone, server, desktop or whatever can survive a defcon without being hacked... you simply deny it any source of electrons ;)
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: I don't know if it's still being developed, but the new uReadIt actually shared the backennd library they created
<Nothing_Much> nice
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: aww darn, well that's why alternatives exist!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Karma Machine is still in the store, last updated in 2013
<Nothing_Much> it's on Github
<Nothing_Much> but yeah
<Nothing_Much> 1 year of no work
<ChloeWolfieGirl> over a year now :P
<Nothing_Much> yup
<zahid> I want to make partition for ubuntu 14.04lts as i have 320GB hard drive, as i want apart from swap, root, and home, i want to make other partition, so tell which option is sutable for selection and making other partion for data backup as they wont be effected in case of reinstall
<Typewriter> I've been trying to migrate away from the Windows environment for about 15 years but Linux has just not proven friendly enough or as simple. Apart from focus on Unity, what's up the pipe to make Ubuntu (specifically) more friendly - ie: limiting reliance on terminal?
<Typewriter> Are there plans trying phone (hardware) development again?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-04-23
<Tung_vn> when we can download the official of ubuntu 15:04?
<k1l> "when its done" :)
<k1l> plan with afternoon timeframe
<Tung_vn> I was in Vietnam and now is 5.47 pm. @@
<k1l> well, more of a western timezone :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-25
<test84> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-26
<cm-t> Ah chatter works ! Ill be able to ask more questions next time :)
<hhg_> help
<AuroraAvenue_> o/ How ?
<AuroraAvenue_> 45 minutes till Q&A.
<Jetsonpaul> Hello guys...!!
<AuroraAvenue_> Jetsonpaul: o/
<AuroraAvenue_> Starts in half an hour.
<AuroraAvenue_> Jetsonpaul: Hows it going ?
<AuroraAvenue_> 20 minutes to go ! http://ubuntuonair.com/
<AuroraAvenue_> Mark is live ! http://siliconangle.tv/openstack-summit-2016/
<Jetsonpaul> AuroraAvenue_ : Hey hello..
<AuroraAvenue_> Jetsonpaul: Hi there. 10 minutes to go.
<Jetsonpaul> i'm new here..!!
<AuroraAvenue_> Jetsonpaul: I dont think any of us are experts :-)
<Jetsonpaul> :)
<Cedara> Jetsonpaul :  Indeed.
<Jetsonpaul> more excited...!!!
<Cedara> And I'm new here too.
<Jetsonpaul> Cedara: ohh Great..!!
<AuroraAvenue_> should be good .. 5 minutes to go !
<AuroraAvenue_> couple of minutes till launch !
<dpm> hi all o/
<AJ_> QUESTION I wanted to know if a tablet like the surffase runig ubunru cold have the same toutch interface as ubuntu mobile
<dholbach> keep the questions coming, make sure you prefix them QUESTION: so we can more easily pick them up
<justCarakas> QUESTION any idea when a non gold 64GB meizu PRO 5 will be available ?
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Popey, said that devices w/ Ubuntu Touch are based on 'image numbers' . What image number is the latest one, and what image number is the Nexus 4 at ?
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Can I buy Ubuntu TV ?
<AuroraAvenue_> i.e. the project ?
<Jetsonpaul> QUESTION: i installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my Lappy. After few minutes of every login my machine getting frozen. For more details plz have a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1574951
<Cedara> QUESTION: When do you recommend changing to Ubuntu 16.04? When the .1 release comes out?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: it sounds like people trying Unity 8 on 16.04 are running into a hang on login, any information or updates?
<LarreaMikel> QUESTION: what is happening with the meizu pro 5 sales? It is not available yet... JD systems are busy since the beginning.
<dpm> AuroraAvenue_, http://system-image.ubuntu.com/
<AuroraAvenue_> dpm, cheers.
<guest19032> is this the "Snappy Clinic" that was mentioned over there: http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/13/snaps-for-classic-ubuntu?
<guest19032> is this the "Snappy Clinic" that was mentioned over there: http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/13/snaps-for-classic-ubuntu ?
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION, I meant Can I buy Ubuntu TV, the project ?
 * Cedara is currently running 14.04
<guest19032> QUESTION Is this the "Snappy Clinic" that was mentioned over there: http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/13/snaps-for-classic-ubuntu ?
<AuroraAvenue_> guest19032: they shall get to it - stop asking.
<Cedara> Thanks, guys.
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1513266
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1553328
<dpm> dragonbite, ^
<dragonbite> thanks
<Guest40244> QUESTION: the error is when you checkout....
<dpm> oh, ok, thanks Guest40244 for the clarification
<AuroraAvenue_> dholbach: Yeah, It was kind of a joke for : https://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuTV
<popey> dpm: I spoke to John Kourentis - he/meizu are aware of the issue
<dholbach> :-)
<popey> (the meuzy store issue that is)
<popey> -typos
<diddledan_> meizu*
<diddledan_> your fingers were suffering an off-by-1 error
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Jono really wanted to be part of this Q&A. We have asked several hundred times for Jono to be included. Can you make our dreams come true ?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: has there been feedback from Ubuntu's tablet and has it been good or not (outside of the blogs)
<dragonbite> QUESTION: are there any other vendors being looked at for Ubuntu Touch (tablet or phone), or are we sticking with the 2 for now?
<diddledan_> QUESTION: has the summit schedule been posted anyplace yet?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: why do pictures of the tablet not have the ubuntu logo instead of the circle of dots?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: is the 2GB sufficient on the tablet when using as a desktop?  I worried that it would bottleneck performance.
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: What is your favourite type of cake ? And don't just say 'all of them' .
<LarreaMikel> dragonbite: I think that the dots are bq logo
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: When will we get a decision on whether wiki.ubuntu.com shall change over to DokuWiki or not ?
<dragonbite> :)
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Can you use a 'pen' like a stylus, on Meixu 5 Pro ? Which one is best ?
<tobarello> QUESTION: is there any plan to develop an im client with multiprotocol? eg. based on libpurple?
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: If I go to 'videos' in the 16.04 mainline Ubuntu iso - I don't see the winner of the Ubuntu Free Showcase - Why is this , as I submitted at least one picture to the competition ? i.e. Where are the winners ?
<tobarello> thanks daniel
<AuroraAvenue_> dholbach: Ah yes I found Australia !
<AuroraAvenue_> QUESTION: Why is Mark Shuttleworth no longer a director of Canonical Ltd. ?
<LarreaMikel> Bye Daniel!
<dholbach> thanks a lot for the questions everyone! :-)
<AuroraAvenue_> dholbach: bye bye thankyou.
<dholbach> you guys are funny :)
<AuroraAvenue_> so are you. you have a taco smile :-)
<dholbach> not sure what that could mean, but I'll take it as a compliment :-)
<AuroraAvenue_> finished early - time for cake !
<AuroraAvenue_> dholbach: Ppl from South Park have taco smiles. Yes it is a compliment.
<dholbach> haha, I'll be off to cooking Pad Thai with peanut sauce for a couple of my friends who are coming over :)
<Rondi> Greetings from Brazil!
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-27
<sfsfsfsd> hello guys
<sfsfsfsd> i have a one question
<sfsfsfsd> anybody can install wine on 16.04 ?
<sfsfsfsd> is threre anybody?
